# Mal wieder neue SMS Spam



## Dragonheart (1 Juni 2005)

Hallo , heute bekam ich eine SMS mit folgenden Inhalt:



> Erinnerung!!! Es wurde eine
> Nachricht, evt. Foto
> hinterlegt um diese
> abzurufen antworten
> ...



Die Rufnummer, von der die SMS kam, lautet: +49175.....

Gruß an alle und nicht darauf reinfallen  

_editiert modaction _


----------



## Dragonheart (3 Juni 2005)

Hallo, und noch eine SMS, die auffordert, doch mal eine "kleine Spende" zu machen:  :lol: 


> EINE SPRACHNACHRICHT
> WURDE FUER SIE
> HINTERLEGT.Zum
> Abhoeren rufen Sie bitte
> ...



Die Rufnummer, von der die SMS kam, beginnt mit +2307, die ganze darf ich ja leider nicht hier angeben (warum eigentlich?) :bigcry: 

In diesen Sinne: Spendet das Geld lieber den Flutopfern.


----------



## technofreak (3 Juni 2005)

burkhi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rufnummer, von der die SMS kam, beginnt mit +2307, die ganze darf ich ja leider nicht hier angeben (warum eigentlich?)


weil die gefälscht sein könnte und dann  Unbeteiligte in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden könnten.

tf

PS: du kannst sie aber gerne per PN mitteilen


----------



## Dragonheart (3 Juni 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> weil die gefälscht sein könnte und dann Unbeteiligte in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden könnten.



stimmt, daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht, danke.


----------



## Kobayashi (5 Juni 2005)

Ich bekam eben auch eine SMS von +492307XXXXXX,  gebe jetzt die nachfolgenden Ziffern -wie gewünscht- nicht an.

Inhalt:
**
EINE SPRACHNACHRICHT WURDE FUER SIE HINTERLEGT. Zum Abhoeren rufen Sie bitte 01908/ 20512 an und geben folgende Chiffre-Nr. XXXXXXX ein.
**

Sieht doch schwer nach dem gleichen Betreiber wie oben aus....

Noch jemand was bekommen?


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2005)

*Betrugs-SMS*

Hallo,

ich erhielt gestern eine Kurzmitteilung auf mein Mobiltelefon mit folgendem Text:

"EINE SPRACHNACHRICHT WURDE FUER SIE HINTERLEGT. Zum Abhoeren rufen Sie bitte 1908/40212 an und geben folgende Chiffre-Nr. 7808002 ein.

Die Absendernr. lautete +559310000002.

Mir scheint hier ein Betrugsfall bzw. Missbrauch von 0190er-Nummern vorzuliegen. Meldung an RegTP u. Talkline (als Betreiber dieser Rufnummer) ist bereits raus.

Gruß, Oliver


----------



## Telekomunikacja (12 Juni 2005)

*(0190) 820512*



			
				Kobayashi schrieb:
			
		

> 01908/ 20512 [...] Sieht doch schwer nach dem gleichen Betreiber wie oben aus....


*(0190) 891426*: Deutsche Telekom AG, 53113 Bonn — dazu *(0800) 3301900*:


> Inhaber:
> *intexus GmbH
> Scharnweberstraße 69
> 12587 Berlin
> ...



*(0190) 840214*: Talkline GmbH & Co. KG, 25337 Elmshorn 

*(0190) 820512*: Talkline GmbH & Co. KG, 25337 Elmshorn 

Schon bei Talkline angefragt, wer der "für den Inhalt Verantwortliche", an wen die Nummer ggf. weitervermietet worden ist?


----------



## Anonymous (16 Juni 2005)

*Danke!*

Hi

habe auch eine ebensolche SMS bekommen. 

"EINE SPRACHNACHRICHT WURDE FUER SIE HINTERLEGT. Zum Abhoeren rufen Sie bitte 1908/40212 an und geben folgende Chiffre-Nr. 8654929 ein." Absender ist +88xxxx irgendwas

Als naturgeborener Skeptiker hab ich erst mal im Netz schauen wollen. Und: siehe da, ich fand Euch. Ganz herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2005)

.. das ist ein Grund, für den ich das Netz liebe. Wer aufmerksam und skeptisch ist, wird Dank dieser Beiträge solche SMS nur noch schmunzelnd löschen. 

Habe gerade die gleiche SMS erhalten, gleicher Betreiber, gleicher Inhalt,.. und gleich isse auch gelöscht.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2005)

*SMS-SPAM*

Hallo! Habe ebenfalls heute auch ein merkwürdiges SMS erhalten. Auf SMS stand es folgendes: 
EINE SPRACHNACHRICHT 
WURDE FUER SIE 
HINTERLEGT. Zum 
Abhoeren rufen Sie bitte 
01908/10013 an und 
geben folgende Chiffre- 
Nr. 9065576 ein. 
E1.86/M  Absender: +23025XXXXX

Sieht nach Abzocke aus!


----------



## ESC (22 Juni 2005)

Fleissiges Melden solcher "Bewerbung" von Mehrwertdienstrufnummern an [email protected] führt in der Regel zu Massnahmen, die von Verwarnung bis zur Abschalteverfügung reichen. Aber eben nur, wenn "gesicherte Erkenntnisse" vorliegen, d.h. zumindest müssen dort erst mal eine Anzahl Beschwerdemeldungen zu einer Rufnummer vorliegen.

/ESC


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2005)

der sms-spam geht weiter:

ich erhielt gerade:

"EINE SPRACHNACHRICHT WURDE FUER SIE HINTERLEGT. Zum abhoeren rufe 01908/40523 an und gib die Chiffre-Nr. 108015 ein. Viel Spass..."


ich erhielt die sms von der nr "+659684XXXX". ein mobilfunknetz aus singapur....
und das beste: ich erhielt die sms an einem datum in der zukunft: es ist jetzt 25.juni 2005 ca 22.10 uhr. im sms header steht: 26.06.05 03:59


greetz

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (25 Juni 2005)

webjack schrieb:
			
		

> ....ein mobilfunknetz aus singapur....
> und das beste: ich erhielt die sms an einem datum in der zukunft: es ist jetzt 25.juni 2005 ca 22.10 uhr. im sms header steht: 26.06.05 03:59



Das passt, Singapur liegt weit vor unserer Zeit.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Juni 2005)

01908/40523
--> Talkline
Talklineplatz 1 [ich glaubs ja nicht... wird der dann mal in freenetsquare umbenannt?]
Elmshorn

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno.asp

Ich wette eine Packung Gummibärchen, dass eine Antwortmail von [email protected]*.de das Wort "Heppenheim" enthält


(bitte bei [email protected]*.de beschweren mit dem Text der SMS und der 01908er, dann kriegste von da Nachricht, wie es in der Kette weiter geht... Das kann viel Spass bringen, wie man  hier für die 0190840513 nachlesen kann


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2005)

jo, beschwerde ist raus, bin dann mal gespannt auf die antwort  und werdes ggf. hier posten...

Greetz


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juni 2005)

Betrifft: 0190-8-40523
0190840523
01908-40523



			
				webjack schrieb:
			
		

> jo, beschwerde ist raus, bin dann mal gespannt auf die antwort


 Ich war so frei und habe den Zwischenschritt Talkline mal auf gut Glück rausgelassen...



			
				Goodlines schrieb:
			
		

> 0190 – 84 05 23
> wir bedauern sehr, dass Sie eine unerwünschte SMS erhielten. Ähnlich wie die Deutsche Telekom AG, vermitteln wir diese 0190-Servicerufnummern lediglich an unsere Kunden.
> Als reiner Vermittler haben wir keinen direkten Einfluss auf die Inhalte und Angebote unserer Kunden.
> Wir möchten Sie darum bitten, sich mit unserem Kunden:
> ...



Hab ich mir doch _fast_ gedacht...
siehe dazu
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=107778#107778

(Sammelt das Zeugs noch jemand?)

*Bitte bei der RegTP beschweren!*
http://www.regtp.de/aktuelles/pm/03194/


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2005)

mmh. ich hab auf meine mail gar keine antwort erhalten ;(


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juni 2005)

Bei mir hat Talkline 7 Tage gebraucht, an Goodline schrieb ich nachts um halb eins und hatte am nächsten Vormittag die Info, beim zweiten Mal schrieb ich samstags und erhielt am Montag Antwort.
Heppenheimer Schnellservice gegen Talkline-Schnecken...
Drum hab ich mir halt den Zwischenschritt gespart 
Interessant wäre, ob Goodlines jetzt reagieren müsste, da es ja schon die zweite gleichlautende Beschwerde zum gleichen Anbieter ist - und man doch beim ersten Mal schrieb


> Zusätzlich werden wir uns mit unserem Kunden in Verbindung setzen, damit eine solche unerwünschte Bewerbung unterbleibt


Bei der zweiten mail fehlte dieser Textbaustein


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant wäre, ob Goodlines jetzt reagieren müsste, da es ja schon die zweite gleichlautende Beschwerde zum gleichen Anbieter ist ....


Müssen tuen sie mEn gar nicht. Der § 13a TKG greift hier nur ansatzweise. Anders sieht das aus, wenn eine authorisierte Stelle (Behörde, Telko oder RA) einen Schriftsatz absetzt und Ignoranz des Problems für empfindliche Folgen bei dem Reseller zu befürchten sind. Leider gibt es in D. jedoch keine "echt installierte" Institution, die in der Lage ist, Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen - die RegTP und ihre Zahnprobleme haben wir hier schon öfters bemerkt und das BSI kann allenfalls empfehlen, hat also gar keine Zähne!


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juni 2005)

@0190840523 Also im Falle der "anderen" Nummer des Anbieters Luco Consult wurde inzwischen reagiert 
siehe hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=109327#109327


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juli 2005)

0190840214: Talkline ID (Next ID) --> Goodlines
0190820512: Talkline ID (Next ID) --> Goodlines

Macht jemand noch die "große Liste"?
Hier nur der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnt, Nummern sind vom Threadanfang, Anfang Juni... Info: Next-ID, Danke


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juli 2005)

Hallo nochmal!

laso, ich habe gestern Post aus Mainz von der Regulierungsbehördeerhalten, mit folgendem Inhalt:




			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> *SMS-Spamming mit 0190er Mehrwertdiensterufnummern*
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr *****,
> 
> ...




[[sorry für den doppelpost, irgendwie hab ich auf den falschen button geklickt  ]

Greetz

webjack_


[Name editiert/modaction]


----------



## Telekomunikacja (10 Juli 2005)

*die eine Seite*



			
				webjack/ Gast schrieb:
			
		

> RegTP schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ob da die eine Seite schon *gehandelt hat*?


----------

